# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Characins >  suicidal neon tetra

## ole

hi,

i been having some cases of neon tetra jump out of the fish tank and died. can someone enlighten me if its "normal" and that i just have to lower the water level or what is lightly wrong?

----------


## stormhawk

Neon Tetras do not jump if they are not stressed or being chased by another fish. It is advisable to check your tank water for pH, nitrate, nitrite and ammonia. Also, check for chlorine if you have the test kit available. I hope your fishes are not suffering from New Tank Syndrome.

----------


## FeeWhale

> Neon Tetras do not jump if they are not stressed or being chased by another fish. It is advisable to check your tank water for pH, nitrate, nitrite and ammonia. Also, check for chlorine if you have the test kit available. I hope your fishes are not suffering from New Tank Syndrome.


Can you explain more New Tank Syndrome? Or does it just mean the fish being stressed in the new environment?

----------


## stormhawk

New Tank Syndrome occurs when nitrite poisoning happens. This is what usually happens when too many fish are stocked in a brand new tank. Even after cycling the tank, fishes should be added in slowly and over time to make up the numbers. The presence of nitrite in the water means that the bacteria that converts nitrite to nitrate in the biofilter, is not present, or not in large enough numbers to aid in the conversion of harmful nitrite to relatively harmless nitrate. This is why it is important not to overstock the tank too much, especially in the early part after cycling has been done.

Fishes are of course stressed when they are placed in a new environment. This can be reduced by using weaker lighting, and ensuring that the existing fish are well fed so they don't attempt to view the new fish as food. I usually keep the lights off when the new fish are released after proper acclimatisation.

----------


## FeeWhale

Thanks for the clear explanation. I have to admit that I can't keep myself from switching on the lights to admire new fishes right after I acclimatize them.

----------


## stormhawk

Try not to do that. Fishes get stressed with bright lights, especially newly introduced ones. I leave the lights off for at least 30 mins to 1 hour after adding in new fish. This allows them to settle in of sorts, and then I turn the lights on. That way, they feel more comfortable in the new surroundings, and won't be prone to unwanted attention. Ever noticed how some of the other "older" fish in the tank will attempt to nip at the newly released fish? That's what happens when the older fish are not fed before the release, or are just curious at what the new fishes are..  :Laughing:

----------


## FeeWhale

Yea, I will stopped doing that from now on. Didn't realise the impact of light on the newly added fishes before  :Very Happy:

----------

